# New gun belt



## ZackAttack071309 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey y'all

I got a new gun belt in the mail and wanted to show it off to everyone.
I got it from daltech force. It is a stitched bullhide belt. The thing is really tough and durable, it is going to last me a long time.

It looks small in the picture but I'm a 44 waist so it looks bigger in real life. Sorry about that.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice belt.

Looks like a one piece single stitch, top n bottom. 

Good choice.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Forgot to mention , I wouldn't add any type of conditioner to the belt. 

It's as good as it gets
Congrats


----------



## ZackAttack071309 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for the input everyone. I'm really happy with it. I've been wearing it for a while and it is really comfortable.


----------



## LauraCraft (Sep 19, 2021)

That Looks Fancy Pal..


----------

